# Plant Questions



## tski8 (Jul 1, 2011)

I currently have a 10g tank with a 15W T8 full spectrum florescent light, and an aqueon quiet flow filter which does about 100 gph. I was wondering what type of plants i could get for my tank. I currently have some chain sword, and I have also made a co2 injector for it. I am hoping I can find something to carpet my tank. If anyone has any suggestions on plants i could get with my current lighting and so on please comment, and post pictures if you have them. 

Thanks in advance and just a last note i have 4 tiger barbs in this tank, and a piece of malaysian bogroot driftwood.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

That's my ten gallon planted tank...

I have:
Anacharis
Contortion Vals
3x Anubias Nana
3x Java Fern
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green
1x Amazon Sword (small)
Dwarf Hairgrass.

Dwarf Hairgrass only looks like a carpet, because I bought it as a mat. I know there are some mosses that carpet the substrate nicely but I don't really remember which ones. You can also get Java Moss to cover your driftwood, it would look nice. Post some pictures of the tank and wood even if it isn't ready!


----------



## tski8 (Jul 1, 2011)

Your tank looks great, what type of lighting do you have. I've heard dwarf hairgrass needs a lot of lighting and flow where its growing, I'd like to get hairgrass if it would grow in my tank, and if my lighting is enough. I'll be posting pictures soon.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm using 2 6500k 10w fluorescent compact light bulbs. From the light bulb section in any market. I got mine at Walmart. It took my eyes a while to find them... so here a pic of the box it came in:



I'm using those because the hood that came with my tank was incandescent with terrible lights. So it's a big improvement.

As for the Dwarf Hairgrass, I think they really higher than 6500k, because they're growing slowly but surely. I'm noticing a few new growths coming out of my substrate. It's only been a little less than two weeks, so they still might be taking root.


----------



## tski8 (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess my question is boiling down to do i have the proper lighting. I have two tubes, one is a T8 8000K full spectrum daylight, and a T8 8000K Flora Max Light. My hood will take either one but not both, which is best for my tank i guess is my question.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

tski8 said:


> I guess my question is boiling down to do i have the proper lighting. I have two tubes, one is a T8 8000K full spectrum daylight, and a T8 8000K Flora Max Light. My hood will take either one but not both, which is best for my tank i guess is my question.


Take your pick, sort of. They're both the same spectrum. I prefer lighting in the 6500k range. You can use either one.


----------



## tski8 (Jul 1, 2011)

I've found a T8 6500K bulb that would fit my hood is it worth getting?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The Flora Max will be "ok". Like Jr...I also prefer the 6500k bulbs. 15w over a 10g will allow you to grow just about anything as long as you provide the proper nutrients as well. But for lighting purposes...yes...it is plenty.


----------

